# Problems contacting Spitfire Audio Support [Solved]



## Jonathan Howe (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm trying this place sort of as my last resort. I'm having trouble with a few of my downloads from Spitfire Audio and am unable to contact them.

I've sent them 5 support tickets so far, posted to their forums and even sent them private messages here and on facebook and waited for roughly 6 weeks but all to no avail. 

I'd be more than happy if someone of them could get in contact with me.

Thanks a lot,
Jonathan


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Problems contacting Spitfire Audio Support*

You might have an email filter problem. 
FWIW, I contacted them this afternoon via a support ticket asking them to reset my DL manager. 5 minutes later I connected and it had already been done.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Nov 24, 2014)

Possibly! My past experience with their service has been excellent but this time I just can't seem to reach them. Here's hoping this works!


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Problems contacting Spitfire Audio Support*

Hi Jonathan,

We can't provide support via PM or fora, I just had a look at your entry in the support desk and I only see two tickets, from July 2013 and January 2014 - none in the suspended area waiting for validation either..

If you are using the same email address please re-mail the support desk via our website, as we have not received any further tickets from you recently..

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Paul, 

thanks a lot for getting in touch! I'm aware that PM's are not my best bet, I was just trying to figure out a way to reach you. 

All the emails were sent via your website using the same e-mail address as always. Odd that they don't seem to get through. Is there any other way to contact your support?


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Problems contacting Spitfire Audio Support*

Bump!

Any other way to reach the support? Neither my tickets sent via your website nor direct replies to the educational discount email address seem to come through.

Cheers,
Jonathan


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Dec 4, 2014)

I've sent another mail to your support but still haven't heard back. Any other way?


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Problems contacting Spitfire Audio Support*

FWIW - I have had good success with Spitfire Support. Timely and professional.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 4, 2014)

Try another email address, maybe your email is not going through to them because of some spam filter or something.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Problems contacting Spitfire Audio Support*

I didn't have any problems so far either, always really quick and great support so far. I guess there must be some sort of technical problem. Trying another email address is a great idea that. Wonder why I didn't think of that myself! :D

Thanks!


----------



## JT (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Problems contacting Spitfire Audio Support*

I've also had problems getting Spitfire to reply to my support ticket. I've sent in 2 or 3 inquiries to support within the last year, most recently within the last 2 weeks. No response from them on any of them. I do receive all of their new product announcements though, so they know how to reach me.

JT


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Dec 4, 2014)

Just got a reply to my ticket! Didn't even take 2 hours. It must've been some technical error then. Makes me wonder why my mails get stuck in spam filters though! Does anyone know a way to check that?

Thanks for the suggestion to try a different email address. Really wish I'd have gotten that idea sooner! :D


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 4, 2014)

I usually hear back within a few hours as I did today. Harnek and Stanley the last couple of weeks. They do usually have the weekend off though, glad to see they have lives. If you did not receive a initial request to confirm your email address back from them check your spam or you can always pm Christian here (British_bpm) and let him know there is a problem (but not the service request).


----------



## maxinmotion (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello,

Like Jonathan, I'm having trouble getting feedback from spitfire audio's support. It began on june 1st, when I contacted their edu support to know if I was qualified for their discount. It worked out well and I was then asked which products I'd like to get. I replied that I was mainly interested in the HZ03 and the EVO 3 or Olafur Arnalds libraries. Since then, I have not heard from them and have no clue why. I received the first replies, and as another member pointed out, they know how to reach me for their new product announcements, so I don't think it's a spam issue.
So after weeks of waiting, I've decided to contact SFA's _main support_ (on june 23th), asking for help. Harnek got back to me, telling me they would check it out. But nothing happened. Lastly, I've sent a PM to SF via this forum, but still no luck. So if anyone from spitfire could reach out to me, it would be nice.

Regards,
Max


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 17, 2016)

maxinmotion said:


> Hello,
> 
> Like Jonathan, I'm having trouble getting feedback from spitfire audio's support. It began on june 1st, when I contacted their edu support to know if I was qualified for their discount. It worked out well and I was then asked which products I'd like to get. I replied that I was mainly interested in the HZ03 and the EVO 3 or Olafur Arnalds libraries. Since then, I have not heard from them and have no clue why. I received the first replies, and as another member pointed out, they know how to reach me for their new product announcements, so I don't think it's a spam issue.
> So after weeks of waiting, I've decided to contact SFA's _main support_ (on june 23th), asking for help. Harnek got back to me, telling me they would check it out. But nothing happened. Lastly, I've sent a PM to SF via this forum, but still no luck. So if anyone from spitfire could reach out to me, it would be nice.
> ...


Send them the PDF of your valid edu certificate and specify exactly which library(s) you want an edu code for (if you haven't done so already).


----------



## maxinmotion (Aug 17, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Send them the PDF of your valid edu certificate and specify exactly which library(s) you want an edu code for (if you haven't done so already).


Hi,

Thanks for the input. I already did so. I've sent my ID and got a reply (I was qualified for the edu discount). After that, I've also specified which libraries I was interested in (HZ03/ EVO3 or Olafur EVO) so I was expecting a reply, but it never came.


----------



## maxinmotion (Aug 17, 2016)

FGBR said:


> You may be aware of this, but if you go to the "view my account" area on their web page there is an option to "request educational discount" where you upload your documentation and put in your request.
> 
> Maybe you've already tried this, but I've done it a couple of times and I got a response early the next business day with a discount code.



I wasn't aware of this, thank you for pointing this out. But again, I've contacted the edu support via email and was told I was qualified for the discount. Then I've specified which products I was interested in. Logically, I was expecting a reply with some more informations about the products, or the discount codes. But nothing happened. Anyways, I will try the "request educational discount" path. Maybe It will work better...Thanks again for the provided help.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 17, 2016)

...note that at the time of the Chamber Strings launch they had some problems with edu codes and their system so it might be that or related... in my experience they always reply... good luck


----------

